# metformin/ovulation?



## wanna_bump

Hi everyone,
I've been taking metformin for pcos, for around 2 months (been on my full dose of 1g twice a day for a month) and recently had my af..1st since January :D anyway was it a induced bleed or an ovulation bleed? thanks


----------



## charbaby

everyone is different but I have been taking 1500mg of metformin since the end of february and had a period every 28 days ( this was amazing for me normaly anywhere from 50/100 days) but as far as i am aware i didnt ovulate with it. had lap n dye, hystereoscopy and ovarian drilling done 25th june and pretty positive I actually ovulated for the first time last week x


----------



## SarahLou372

I was going to ask the same question. I too have just been put on Metformin taken my second pill in the morning. It has not effected me yet. It may be too soon. 

Im on it for PCOS. My Gynecologist thinks this will do the trick in help me to conceive, because apparently I have the hormonal id of PCOS. In other words from my ultrasound scan my Ovaries don't look PCOS at they look healthy... :wacko:

Apparently the reason im not ovulating or having AF is because my LH hormone is unbalanced. I have three months to try the Metformin on my own. And im hoping I will ovulate. Im starting at 500mg for one week, the second week up to 1000mg and third week 1500mg and continue on that dose.

Did anyone else on Metformin ovulate? How long did it take to kick and work? Did you conceive? It would be lovely to see some success for it.. And hopefully will give me some hope back too :flower:


----------



## xkatiex

i'm also curious!!! Last month I had a period with metformin and a positive opk but still BFN, so i don't know if it was truly a postive opk or my pcos was making it wacky. I did 2 opks and they were both positive... so i'm wondering if i need more than just metformin to get ovulating!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I have PCOS as well and I've been on Metformin now for almost a year. I went from 17 months of no cycles to being pregnant just 4 months after I started Metformin. Sadly I've now miscarried 2x's and we've found other issues, but the Metformin combined with a change in diet and lost weight definitely brought my cycle back. I've been ovulating on my own since September of 2011. :)

Oh and I've never had luck with OPK's but that seems to be different for everyone.


----------



## AEL

I love love love Metformin for my PCOS!!! It's fantastic! (once you get past the side effects that make you run to the potty). But I went from a 35-50 day cycle to 32 and going down... it's only been 2 months. ALSO, I don't know if the Metformin has anything to do with progesterone or if it's the Femara... but my progesterone levels are at a 23.34 at 6dpo! THEYVE NEVER BEEN ABOVE AN 8!

Anyway, sorry, I'm excited something is working finally hahaha. Back to the point of the post... My guess is period. If I'm understanding the question right... Metformin doesn't INDUCE a period... it just evens out hormones to help your body regulate itself.


----------



## wanna_bump

wow - glad to hear its working so well for you :) im hoping it does for me. I started taking it in May, got up to my full dose in June. I was pleased I got my af just hoping I O'd on my own too. Thanks for you post AEL, good luck with ttc x


----------

